# RPC/VPN access with Sonicwall



## John.fischetti (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a network at work behind a Sonicwall TZ170 Wireless enhanced. The DHCP is handled by the firewall device and not the domain controller. The domain controller is on a Windows Server 2003 server( that statement comes from the Department of Redunancy Department). There are two other subdomains on the network. One for the PBX(also WS2003) and one for Exchange(SBS2000). A full T-1 provides internet access with 8 channels allocated for voice service to the PBX. This leaves 15 data channels and effectively 15 static IP addresses.
One of these addresses is currently set for VPN access to the PBX. However to access any of the other servers I must run remote desktop from the PBX. I want to configure access to each server independantly and also provide employees direct access to their workstation on one of the subdomains. Giving select users access to their workstations is the preferred method,( VNC possibly?), however I am open to a VPN so they can access the file server and install a local client version of the software they need to run.

Thanks in advance...


----------

